# Vintage Hans Hass Rolleimarin II



## fotobo25 (Aug 2, 2008)

I have this system listed on the Classified section of this Forum list, but I think those that appreciate this rare vintage icon of the pioneer of professional underwater photography would like to see the pictures of this system. Respectfully,
Bo

http://www.flickr.com/photos/fotobo25/sets/72157606480240621/detail/


----------



## Mitica100 (Aug 2, 2008)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## Mike_E (Aug 7, 2008)

:thumbup:

Way cool!  Best of luck!!


----------

